# FS- books: homesteading, history, birth, real estate etc



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Books don't include postage. Please let me know what books you want and I will calculate media mail rate into the total. Paypal, cash or money order. Thanks! Jessica-

-Gardening\Homesteading-

*Foxfire 2 (has loose pages but intact) $3

*Rodales Flower Garden Problem Solver -annuals, perennials, bulbs and roses by Jeff and Liz ball pb EC $4

*Every Living Thing by James Herriot ec hb $3

*Bulb Gardening with Derek Fell HB EC great info and pics $3

*The Chemical Free Lawn - by Warren Schultz pb EC $1.50

The Stockman Grass Farmer - 2010 -February, march, may, June, July (5 issues)-
2011 - 11 issues January thru' November - all 16 for $20

-Household- -(cookbooks too)

*Green Cleaning by Margaret Briggs hb EC $1

*The Raw Truth ~ the art of preparing living foods by Jeremy Safron (excellent cookbook) pb EC -$5

-Rental property books-

*Buy it, Fix it, Sell it Profit by kevin Myers pb EC $5

*Make money with fixer uppers and renovations by Gary Eldred pb EC $4

*Automatic Millionaire homeowner - a powerful plan to finish rich in real estate by David Bach pb EC $3

*Millionaire Real Estate Mentor - the secrets to financial freedom through real estate investing by Russ Whitney pb EC $4

-History-

Like a Family - the making of a southern cotton mill world gc pb $2

National geographic -Lewis and Clark VHS new in wrapper $2

Throes of Democracy the American civil war era 1829-1877 by Walter Mcdougall hb EC nice gift $4

Dining by Rail - the history and recipes of americas golden age of railroad cuisine by James Porterfield pb EC nice gift $2

A General Historu of the Civil Wat The Southern Point of View by Gary Walker hb EC nice gift $6

-Childbirth/pregnancy-

Pregnancy, Childbirth and the newborn by Penny Simkin pb EC $4

How was I born? -- a child's journey through the miracle of birth...by Lennart Nilsson pb EC $3

Three in the Bed -the benefits of sharing your bed with your baby by Deborah Jackson pb gc $4

The Baby Book by the Sears (has some bending on cover otherwise gc) pb $3

MoJo Mom - nurturing yourself while raising a family by amy Tiemann (EC nice gift for mom to be or mom who needs a pick me up!!) pb $4

Pregnancy Day by Day -an expectant moms diary (has room for mom to write and full of pictures and valuable info on month to month issues and birth). New $2 hb


-


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

FoxFire 2 please............


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Also, How I Was Born and Lewis and Clark VHS.......Joan


----------



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Farm maid, I will get you a total tonight  thanks


----------



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Farm maid, sent you a total (to pm box) did you get it? My phone is quirky.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Sent you a message. Did not get total and I will need your address.......Joan


----------



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Joan I sent a total that night I said I would to your private message box, I notices the 2 messages you sent were on my visitor page and not in my pm's? Check your on inbox. I resent today also. Thanks  jessica


----------



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

If you don't get it you can email me at [email protected] and I will send my info again


----------

